
The Forgetfulness of Beings (1997) [pdf] - danielam
https://maritain.nd.edu/ama/Ciapalo/Ciapalo14.pdf
======
rudimental
Reminds me of this recently posted article, which talks about current life,
postmodernism, and moderism:
[https://philosophynow.org/issues/58/The_Death_of_Postmoderni...](https://philosophynow.org/issues/58/The_Death_of_Postmodernism_And_Beyond)

Comment thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17358825](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17358825)

------
lihaciudaniel
Great bit. Someone already posted (1) Harvard classic book collection which
already contains a bit of philosophy from Marcus Aurelius, Plato etc. If
someone is interested there's an epub version. That you can turn them in
audiobooks using Google tts app (3).

(1)[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17160518](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17160518)
(2)[https://archive.org/details/Harvard-
Classics](https://archive.org/details/Harvard-Classics) (3) eReader Prestigio
is a great app. Has reading features.

